# 205/40/17 on 8.5/9.5 too much stretch?



## 1.8tawd (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a set of staggered rims F=8.5, R=9.5. I picked up a set of wheels I seen at a good price but they are all 205/40/17. It will look weird as the stretch will be more in the rear. 


Is this too much stretch for the rear?, Do i go bigger on the rears or more stretch on the fronts? 

Car is MK4 Jetta pretty low


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

You will want a 215/40 on the rear, the fronts will be fine.


----------

